# <<<<<Friday Pics!>>>>>



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Rome Trip 2008


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Best Breakfast


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Brody in the pool.
Yum, Yum!


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

brand new fisherman grandchild #8 Kaden Chad


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats Cozy!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The rat patrol all fluffed up and acting tough


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

some pics from last weekend, headed to the cabin at the landcut...started out great, didn't last.....because i was on the water... 

couldn't ask for better company, not often do all of my uncles and my dad get to hang out for a weekend...random shots, then my and my father.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

One I did this week, hybrid of wood and acrylic


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Best Breakfast
> View attachment 503172


X2...made my mouth water.

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Baby Tree Frogs in Devils Trumpet flower.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

FATfisherman said:


> X2...made my mouth water.
> 
> Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


I'd love some pazole right now. mmmm.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Best Breakfast
> View attachment 503172


= some definite hangover relief. 



Mont said:


> The rat patrol all fluffed up and acting tough


Woah, what's up on the story?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Best Breakfast
> View attachment 503172


DUDE!!! i hope you aren't going out on the water any time soon after eating that... WHOA


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Puttin' youngin's on PIGS ... !!! New personal best for this guy, HOOKED for life for sure. And in thanks, his mama bought us all bottles of Patron and hung a Corky on each bottle ... !


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

my little girls first corn on the cob and spare rib. we cut the corn off the cob for her and she wanted what daddy was eating. so i got shafted and didnt get any corn, but thats ok. i would give anything to that girl just to watch her smile and laugh.


----------



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

*A few of the 4th!*

A little fishin' and a little crabbin'...all in all we had a great celebration! God Bless America!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

my little girl!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1 & 2 - The mesquite tree by the bunkhouse is the sappiest tree I've ever seen. It is next to, and shades the BBQ pit, I'm thinking that has something to do with it.

3 & 4 - Ol Bucketmouth liked to have kicked my arse! Had already broken one $100 rod, and didn't want to break another so I stepped back to drag the fish on to the bank. Steep, grassy slope - foot didn't grab - torn rotator cuff when I landed full force on my elbow. But I landed the Beast! And a glorious battle it was!

That's a size 13 chankla BTW... She was a PIG!!!

5 - I've never caught a Redfish on one, but these Red Fish Magic Spinner Baits are Big Bass catching machines!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice fish man! Good job!

I haven't done this in a while.....lemme see if I can remember how.

A few sunrises from the duck blind:


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*GLO*

From the Land Office's Archives!

BB


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> DUDE!!! i hope you aren't going out on the water any time soon after eating that... WHOA


WHY????

That is great stuff man.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Now the family pics....


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

29 3/4 7.14 Trout 
wigeon I finally got back


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

One pic and one short video from the Fourth, she'll be 3 in August. Child has no fear!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishing trip from the week happy kids. The catch all cooked up.... and a strange looking funnel cloud in angleton


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Everyone can ride in style!







Playing Lego pirates of the caribbean 







the best mullet sighting ever! This guy looked like he was straight out of boogie nights! It's was in Baltimore, MD 2 weeks ago, for those keeping score.







Joe Paterno statue at penn state.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

*First fish on the boat*

My first fish on the boat since I bought it in February. My cousin decides to show me up with one about 3 times the size, hit on top water. Good times in Trinity got out of there right before the sky fell out.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Herons Trifecta & Egret: July 4th on Armand Bayou Paddling Trail*

Testing out the new camera with GPS. I am hoping to make a Google Map georeferencing landmarks along the TPWD Paddling Trail on Armand Bayou. I see still have some work to do.

Little Blue Heron, Juvenile 
Great Blue Heron
Great Egret
Green Heron
Texas Bonsai
The SS Kingfisher


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

A Few.. Will have a lot more next week after our trip to Cocoa Beach and the Bahamas! 

1.) My Gigantic Cat, affectionately named by the family, Tigger. He's a Maine ****. Coolest cat I've ever seen. 19.7 lbs. at last weigh in. Came to greet me and see if I had any fish in the cooler after a trip down to TCD.

2. and 3.) His response when he found out the cooler was empty! :biggrin:

4.) Endcap Display at the Willowbrook Academy. Time to stock up boys and girls. Dem Zombie's are a comin'. :spineyes:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Cooked for the Sentinels of Freedom Benefit over the July 4th weekend . . . wg


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Cooked for the Sentinels of Freedom Benefit over the July 4th weekend . . . wg


Dang that's some good lookin' BBQ right there! Too early in the morning to be lookin at those kind of pics! :biggrin:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> WHY????
> 
> That is great stuff man.


oh it looks awesome! but me personally, i wouldn't make it 100 yards from the ramp before i had some business to tend to!!! looks really good though!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

My youngest grand daughter and new chicken boy lure---lollipop:spineyes:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

We had the privilege of attending two great Wounded Warrior Project events for the holiday. The first was hosted by the Chief of the Texas Rangers. 
1st. pic of is of the bottom of his pool
The second event we went to was Live in Eden. Jason Boland and The Stragglers performed. While a local man sang the National Anthem we had both fireworks and a flyover from a Fort Hood based Blackhawk. It was too dark for those pictures to come out.
2nd pic is Jason
3rd pic is Matthew playing with some sparklers
4th pic is of Matthew sitting in the Blackhawk.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

4th at SLP: breakfast, moon is the orange spot, & fireworks overhead.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> Testing out the new camera with GPS. I am hoping to make a Google Map georeferencing landmarks along the TPWD Paddling Trail on Armand Bayou. I see still have some work to do.
> 
> Little Blue Heron, Juvenile
> Great Blue Heron
> ...


by chance do you have a Nikon AW100? i just got this camera a while back and can't figure out how to get the GPS to work.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

More of the sparklers and one picture of the fireworks.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> More of the sparklers and one picture of the fireworks.


what is your camera/lens combination here and what shutter speed? i like those sparkler pics, that's cool!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> what is your camera/lens combination here and what shutter speed? i like those sparkler pics, that's cool!


I was using my new Olympus Tough-1 camera that TG1 bought me. It actually has a setting for fireworks. The picture of the fireworks was blurry because I was holding the camera. I'm sure if I'd had a tri-pod it would be a better picture.

Properties of the picture show the following:
F number:
f/8
IS0:
100
Exposure time:
2s

It's a rugged little camera with a lot of built in features that I'm just now figuring out! All of the pictures I posted today were taken with that camera, including the under water one.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Lil sonic treat that deserves a pic









My new outlet after a good days work









Someone who couldn't take a little constructive criticism when suggested to move to the rear bumper..









But serious I'm sure things have cooled down at the house by now and its ok to ask.. So who's lady was this lol


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Surfside at her finest.....*

.....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Cooked for SETSFA 40TH Annual Hall of Fame Fishing Tournament - some folks lined up enjoying some vittles, but not so much the heat . . . some of the winners . . . great day! . . . wg


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

A few of the girls


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

A few from Augusta


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

a look through my scope

daughters first shot with the .22


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

atcNick said:


> my little girl!


Those are some blue eyes she has.....

Where can I buy some of those peaches? Wife and I have looked from here to Oklahoma and had to daughter look for some when she went to Georgia a couple of months ago..... no luck....just some little bad ones...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My daughters dog, Maggie

some random fireworks from the Palacios celebration.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> by chance do you have a Nikon AW100? i just got this camera a while back and can't figure out how to get the GPS to work.


Sure do. Dang thing sure does a lot. 
With the camera on, press the Earth looking button on the left side (Action Button), select Menu on the Menu button and follow the screen. Be sure to turn the GPS off when you're not using it. It'll drain the battery in a day on accounta it's searching every 15 - 30 minutes for sats. When you have a minute, if you haven't already, download the manual. You'll be surprised what this camera will do.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

My granddaughter, relaxing after a hard day of crawling around on the floor!










(yes, that bottle is a Smirnoff)


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Couple of stogie pics


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

A couple from this week...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My wife and I are on vacation this week in Hawaii


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

My GWP lost her good buddy, my black lab. I found her howling sometimes in the morning and i knew she missed her. I was doing some looking around and saw a GWP for adoption. a one year old female, hey that's perfect, Alby just turned one. no papers because dam is Drahthaar and sire is GWP, hey, that's why Alby has no papers too! did you happen to get your dog from a breeder in Mission? you met him in Alice, TX at a what-a-burger? we we're the other couple that met there too!

Alby and Grace are now back together again. Long lost sisters are reunited and are going crazy.

meet Gracie










best friends already










sister's!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

4th of july fishing at the beach. First time trout fishing on the surf.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Jeff, that's crazy man. Great story.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> Sure do. Dang thing sure does a lot.
> With the camera on, press the Earth looking button on the left side (Action Button), select Menu on the Menu button and follow the screen. Be sure to turn the GPS off when you're not using it. It'll drain the battery in a day on accounta it's searching every 15 - 30 minutes for sats. When you have a minute, if you haven't already, download the manual. You'll be surprised what this camera will do.


Awesome info, thanks man!!!!! cabbage your way!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Six Flags one day, Sea World the next*

*We Stayed at the Westin (love that place) even though i Do not Golf*


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Part Two*


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

This is lake Somerville Thursday morning. We are got the rv and boat here for the week just relaxing,


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

A few sights from the parade in the kingwood area and then some fire works in the evening


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

blue land crab i my yard, climbing up to my roof...








did some major work to an old 1911...runs great now








and did some surfing in a Ocean Kayak Frenzy on 4th of july next to Bob Hall Pier..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is one I did for the 4th of July.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Couple of stogie pics
> View attachment 503357
> View attachment 503358


 what brand


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mah gear.


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Friday out in the boat fishing with my nephew by Deer Island in Galveston.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Fishing trip from the week happy kids. The catch all cooked up.... and a strange looking funnel cloud in angleton


Actually what you see there is a tail cloud, not a funnel.


----------

